# Anyone know of a nice restaurant in Asheville NC?



## rahimlee54 (May 17, 2011)

The wife and I are going to do a weekend up that way at a B&B and I thought a nice dinner would do us well, so if anyone has suggestions I am all ears.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## 99Limited (May 17, 2011)

Grove Park Inn. It is probably the finest place in western NC.


----------



## tgraypots (May 17, 2011)

Jared, in the last few years Asheville has taken off as far as new/hip/excellent dining goes. Your best bet will be to ask some locals. I ate at Salsa's last time I was there, kind of a Caribbean/Mexican eatery. Loved it. have a blast while there!
Tom


----------

